# [Spanish NR] Pau Vela García - Megaminx 1:20.46 Single and 1:44.83 Average



## CuberosDeRubik (May 31, 2011)

National Record of Spain, beating the old National record for 10 seconds( the single and average).

1:20.46 Single	1:44.83 Average


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Why can't things like this happen more often... It's sooo interesting!! I average like 4 minutes at megaminx. Oh yea.... CONGRATZ!


----------

